# Harbor Morning



## Marc Kurth (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## teneighty23 (Mar 6, 2009)

absolutely Beautiful! that is such a great picture. looks so peaceful.


----------



## pattavina (Mar 6, 2009)

may i ask what/if anything you have done to this photo. it is brilliant


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 6, 2009)

pattavina said:


> may i ask what/if anything you have done to this photo. it is brilliant



Just a simple conversion to B&W. Below is the original as it came out of the camera without anything including sharpening.

It was shot with an old beater D70 with a cheap Sigma 24-135 zoom. 56mm, f18, 1/200. ISO 200, E.V. -.33

I sincerely appreciate the kind word.


----------



## montvm (Mar 6, 2009)

Its amazing how much more dramatic this image is in black and white.  It adds a sense of mystery, and even changes the feeling of weather.  

Nice Capture!

Mike


----------



## Susan1114 (Mar 7, 2009)

Im so happy to see a photo with so very little PP.  It gives me hope.  This photo is absolutely stunning.  I don't have any PP programs other than the iPhoto.  So I'm always trying to get that perfect shot right off the bat.  

Thank you for posting this!!!!!


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 7, 2009)

As an old film shooter, I try really hard to get it right in the camera. I don't have the post processing skill set that I see displayed on so many great images, but I am convinced that good processing can make a good image great.

One of these days, I'll have to take a class!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous shot. I love the angle at which you took it. And the look of the boats on the still waters is just so peaceful


----------



## Allen459 (Mar 7, 2009)

Its nice to see what B&W can do to an image. With color the fog/smog hurts the image a little IMO but in the b&w it really gives it a little extra and plays perfectly with the whole composition.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm all for B&W images and this B&W is stunning indeed.  But am I the only one who finds more pleasure in the original color shot than the B&W?  The color makes me think that it does have PP and has had a slight desaturation done to it.

If it was my shot, I wouldn't have ever known what it was like converted to B&W as the original is great just how it is.

Very nice images, both of them.


----------



## Atlas77 (Mar 7, 2009)

Absolutely nice shot. i love how the black and white turned out. 

Great Capture!


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 8, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> .................
> am I the only one who finds more pleasure in the original color shot than the B&W?  The color makes me think that it does have PP and has had a slight desaturation done to it...................



Good comments!

The second image is indeed the original image from the camera. It may appear to be artificially desaturated because that's what happens under this type of lighting condition on the water and I keep my bodies set for low saturation.

Indeed the color version made me happy with strong print sales in the gallery (and a full truck magazine run) but my heart was screaming B&W when I shot it and that's the version that ultimately made me happy 

Seriously, I do appreciate the thoughtful response.

Marc


----------



## Rere (Mar 9, 2009)

It is stunning. I like it in color AND black and white. It almost looks like an HDR print.

Rere


----------



## stsinner (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like it..  Great picture, and I'm jealous that I can't see it in person.. Looks like a lovely place.


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 9, 2009)

i love how smoooth it is. almost surface blurish, but better. very cool


----------



## robkelly (Mar 10, 2009)

Like most of the comments so far, I'm in two minds over which version I like most, the original or the b&w.
Ultimately, it doesn't really matter. Both are fantastic shots, and if you say that your heart screamed b&w when you were taking the shot, then that's good enough for me. B&W it is then.






Although the colour one is excellent too.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 10, 2009)

robkelly said:


> Like most of the comments so far, I'm in two minds over which version I like most, the original or the b&w.
> Ultimately, it doesn't really matter. Both are fantastic shots, and if you say that your heart screamed b&w when you were taking the shot, then that's good enough for me. B&W it is then.
> 
> Although the colour one is excellent too.




Rob,

You nailed it. I very rarely look at an image after the fact and try to decide "color or B&W?" - I generally know what I'm trying to achieve when I shoot it. (Don't always make it, but I try )

I've been shooting seriously since the late 60's so my tendency is go back to my Panatomic-X roots in the darkroom. For years, I chased print sales, but now I shoot and process what "feels" good to me these days as opposed to having to worry about "what sells" anymore. 

Marc


----------



## Flower Child (Mar 11, 2009)

oh that is beautful. I love how the boats in the background just slowly dissapear in the mist.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 12, 2009)

I thank you for the kind word!


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 12, 2009)

Pretty much what everyone else said 
Sharpness, composition, exposure, interest, emotion, drama... nice job


----------



## HollandHusker (Mar 13, 2009)

Best shot I've seen this week! Very nice! And the D70 rocks


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 14, 2009)

Love the black and white.  I am so bad at B & W conversions.  It's seeing shots like this that inspires me to keep trying them and get better at it.  Any tips?


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 25, 2009)

I just want to thank all of you folks for the kind words!


----------

